# New Fantasia Cables - Anyone tried these?



## TheEldestBoy

Hi All,
  
 I'm thinking of getting a new cable for my HD600's, and am wondering if anyone here can offer their opinions on it?
  
 It's made by "New Fantasia".
  
 For reference, here's the link:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B013BYDWDI/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1977604502&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00A2QJNJQ&pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_r=N2FWF2MGCFPERMXXKHEB


----------



## Optimus Praim

I have it on my HD600 and i can tell you for the price it is o.k,it doesn't alter the SQ though.
 The 3.5 mm connector is solid with a spring keeping the cable from bending,also the connectors with the pins are very easy to take out from the headphone itself (not like the stock ones which gave me a very hard time).
 I like it and i believe that you can't find any better at this price range.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

optimus praim said:


> I have it on my HD600 and i can tell you for the price it is o.k,it doesn't alter the SQ though.
> The 3.5 mm connector is solid with a spring keeping the cable from bending,also the connectors with the pins are very easy to take out from the headphone itself (not like the stock ones which gave me a very hard time).
> I like it and i believe that you can't find any better at this price range.


 
  
 Thanks for the input Optimus Praim!
  
 Very happy to hear that there's no difference in SQ (I was worried that the HD600's wouldn't sound as good with this cable replacement).
  
 I'm not getting this cable in hopes of improving the sound at all; I just want something that is shorter & more manageable.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Go ahead and buy it then,you don't have anything to worry about.
 I have the 1.2m and for me the length is just how i want it.
 But if you do a lot of listening at your desk and you move a lot you might want to take the 1.5m one.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Thanks again!


----------



## deejayavi

I bought the New Fantasia cable to convert my HD598 to Balanced output to 2.5TRRS for my XDP-300 with a much more manageable cord length.  Loving it so far!


----------



## orderingrabbits

They're sort of mediocre. One time I accidentally pulled the spring strain relief instead of the plug head when unplugging my headphones and the spring just popped out. No way to force it back in either. That being said, it does the job. Also it tends to kink up quite a bit.


----------

